
Ask HN: What careers can an MD do? - samiamn
I&#x27;m about to graduate with a United States medical degree matching into emergency medicine. I&#x27;ve always been involved in tech, coding in various projects during school. My goal has been to combine medicine with technology, but I haven&#x27;t found my exact niche yet. Does anyone in the hackernews community have any insight? Thank you!
======
mlacks
You mentioned coding; do you want to code?

What projects did you find the most fulfilling? Move in that direction.

